# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  High Above Kingston...

## Rob

A simply amazing view and what a place for a concert! To find out more click on the link below!

http://negril.com/nt/nt110116.htm

----------


## Vince

drooling!! What a VIEW!!! :Wink:

----------


## LivinInThe603

I'd love to visit this venue!!! Thanks Rob!

----------

